# Supernatural Mafia II [N-2]



## Chief Zackrai (Apr 24, 2011)

Welcome, and if you were in the first one, welcome back!

*Here* for roles, and now some rules:

-Night actions not sent in will be IGNORED.
-If you fail to send your night action three times in a row, I will kill you.
-Have fun.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia II [N-0]*

Starting a little early.

_The good people of a little, superstitious town woke lazily, as per usual. However, when they congregated near town hall for the morning meeting, the citizens noticed something rather peculiar. It was *Kirby-Chan*, hanging from the fountain in the center of town, with their feet removed and throat slashed._

*Kirby-Chan is dead. They were innocent.
You have 24 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia II [D-1]*

Interesting.

...why Kirby-chan?


----------



## Squirrel (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia II [D-1]*

Well, Kirby-chan plays in a lot of Mafia games. Maybe they were trying to target an experienced player who wasn't obvious doctor bait.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia II [D-1]*

...no offense to her, but Kirby-Chan is pretty notorious for being incomprehensible. Why heal her?


----------



## Aethelstan (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia II [D-1]*

She said who _wasn't_ doctor bait. Meaning they wouldn't heal her. I think.


----------



## Seritinajii (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia II [D-1]*

Maybe it was just a random kill? It's possible that the mafia leader is inexperienced and doesn't really know which players are regulars/experienced.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia II [D-1]*

Not doctor bait? Yes. But I honestly think that Kirby would be the best person for a mafia don to keep alive.


----------



## Aethelstan (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia II [D-1]*

Well that just sort of reinforces the "inexperienced random kill theory" if you're positive about Kirby.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia II [D-1]*

It easily could be either. I am going to roleclaim early. I am an inspector. I inspected Karkat last night. Don't kill Karkat, he's innocent. Healers please heals tonight, cause I am now a target.


----------



## Aethelstan (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia II [D-1]*

In that case, just for confirmation, anyone want to counter claim?


----------



## Phantom (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia II [D-1]*

Look I am who I say I am. No one else should roleclaim, but it sounds like you're trying to get other's to claim. Sounds like a mafia tactic to call out important roles and pick them off. 

*Aethelstan*.


----------



## Aethelstan (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia II [D-1]*

Actually, it's a legitimate tactic to make sure someone isn't faking Cop. If you were mafia pretending to be a cop, how else would we make sure? It works; I've done it before. I don't see why you're so quick to accuse someone investigating.

Oh, and you already claimed. Why on earth would I need to pull out another cop if I was mafia; you already admitted it? Why would a townie fake cop? Unless there are two cops. Which I don't think there is. Counter claim means ONLY a cop would claim. Not EVERY important role.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia II [D-1]*

It's also an effective mafia tactic! I've used it!


----------



## Aethelstan (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia II [D-1]*

But that's if the cop _hasn't already claimed._ If they have, what's the point?


----------



## Phantom (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia II [D-1]*

You could be trying to get other roles to pop in? No idea but mr suspicious is getting inspected tonight.


----------



## Aethelstan (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia II [D-1]*

I already said that counter claim means _only a cop would claim_. Sorry if that wasn't clear, some people don't use those terms when playing mafia, I'm just used to them is all. Doesn't matter if no one else claims anyway, which they probably won't. It's a "better safe than sorry" tactic, since faking cop is a really effective mafia method.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia II [D-1]*

Retracting vote. I got me eye on you. o_o


----------



## Mai (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia II [D-1]*



Phantom said:


> Look I am who I say I am. No one else should roleclaim, but it sounds like you're trying to get other's to claim. Sounds like a mafia tactic to call out important roles and pick them off.
> 
> *Aethelstan*.


I have to say I agree with Aethelstan on this one. Roleclaiming on day one is pretty suspicious when all you have is innocent and you're not even being suspected. Since you might be a cop, though, I'll wait on this one.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia II [D-1]*

*Twelve Hour Extension. Don't make me require lynches!*


----------



## Superbird (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia II [D-1]*

*Abstain*


----------



## Wargle (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia II [D-1]*

Personally, I think Aesthalan either: A: Worded it wrong, or B: Is Misunderstood. Or C: Mafia.

If they do turn out to be innocent, it was most likely a stupid move on their part. And if our cop does happen to die tonite, I suggest we go ahead and continue what we started today, i,e: lynch Aesthalan.


----------



## Aethelstan (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia II [D-1]*

If the mafia does target Phantom because she's the cop, that's easily just a mafia method to redirect suspicion at me. Oh, and I'd go with a little of A and B. For final clarification: counter claiming is when someone claims their role after someone else already claimed to be that role. It's to keep the mafia from faking being a cop, or doc, or whatever. It is _not_ a method usually used by the mafia because it would only route out one of their own fakers. 

eg: Mafia Person claims to be the doctor to direct suspicion away from them. Real Doctor claims to be doctor so that everyone knows Mafia Person is lying. The people must then choose who to believe. If no one counter claims, you can assume you have the real deal.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia II [D-1]*

I can't use bold for some reason on my phone. I ABSTAIN.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia II [D-1]*

*No one was Lynched

No Deaths Today. You have 24 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia II [N-1]*

alright, a little late.

*no one was killed.
You have 24 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Phantom (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia II [D-2]*

Ok, can I request longer day/night phases? I can't get on the internet every day, and I missed putting in my night action.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia II [D-2]*



Phantom said:


> Ok, can I request longer day/night phases? I can't get on the internet every day, and I missed putting in my night action.


You have a night action?


----------



## Wargle (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia II [D-2]*

Phantom is/claims to be the cop


----------



## Seritinajii (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia II [D-2]*

Usually it's 48 hours, not 24 hours. It accommodates for people who don't get on the internet every day.

So, um, looks like neither Phantom nor Aethelstan are dead. It doesn't necessarily imply that they are mafia or not, but just putting that out there. I guess it could....?


----------



## Sylph (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia II [D-2]*

If the time frame is a issue, I'm sure it can be extended a bit.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia II [D-1]*

So, are we doing something?
Abstaining or Lynching?


----------



## Squirrel (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia II [D-1]*



Chief Zackrai said:


> * Don't make me require lynches!*


We may want to give consideration (though not neccesarily act on) to lynching someone.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia II [D-2]*



Chief Zackrai said:


> *no one was killed.
> You have 24 hours for discussion.*





Phantom said:


> Ok, can I request longer day/night phases? I can't get on the internet every day, and I missed putting in my night action.


...obvious implications are obvious


----------



## Seritinajii (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia II [D-2]*

Well, it's possible that it was also a lucky healer. Or something. But that is sort of suspicious.


----------



## Aethelstan (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia II [D-2]*

Maybe not lucky. Phantom did claim cop, after all. It makes sense to try to protect her.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia II [D-2]*



Phantom said:


> Ok, can I request longer day/night phases? I can't get on the internet every day, and I missed putting in my night action.


Sure. It's just the last time I did this, 24 hours wasn't really an issue. Sorry.


----------



## Seritinajii (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia II [D-2]*

So, should we lynch or not? I think that neither Phantom or Aethelstan are really considerably suspicious. I say we *abstain*, but I do hope we have an inspector left.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia II [D-2]*

*Abstain. *


----------



## Aethelstan (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia II [D-2]*

I'm just nervously waiting for everyone to post at least once. Kind of hard to suspect people who haven't even said anything.

*Abstain.*


----------



## Glace (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia II [D-2]*

*Abstain.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia II [D-2]*

I suppose we should *Abstain*.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: Supernatural Mafia II [D-2]*

Alright,  I think everyone is just going to abstain, so.

*No one was lynched.
you have 48 hours for night actions.*


----------

